# wheel opinions?



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

hey guys,
considering these wheels for my torrid red goat.
http://www.lwnt.com/wheels/rozzi-octane-black-red.JPG


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

nagoat said:


> hey guys,
> considering these wheels for my torrid red goat.
> http://www.lwnt.com/wheels/rozzi-octane-black-red.JPG


Hot! $$$?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

they are listed as 163.00 a piece for my size.
since i'm not really a chrome guy and i plan on smoking out the lights too
i thought they would look pretty good.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

sweet. Good price too. depending on what is your size.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice wheels, a little fancy for me but on a nicely detailed goat they would set it off nicely. Also the red would have to be a better match...although it could be this crappy lcd monitor I'm using at work.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice!:cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

thats a stock size 18"x8" 45 offset
i'm a little concerned about the red match as well but i'm thinkin
it may not be that much of a difference. the best i could do was some on screen comparisons against pics of the goat. thanx for your opinions.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks like the red inserts can be removed. You could always take them off and have them painted or powder coated in torrid red!!!


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

SLVR DOG said:


> It looks like the red inserts can be removed. You could always take them off and have them painted or powder coated in torrid red!!!


never thought of that.. thanx!


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Your welcome, while you’re at it, take the brake calipers off and have then powder coated or painted in torrid red as well. That would be Sweet!!!


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

SLVR DOG said:


> Your welcome, while you’re at it, take the brake calipers off and have then powder coated or painted in torrid red as well. That would be Sweet!!!


:agree


----------

